# The Ultimate 1970's Cool...... Very Rare Omega Content.... Not For



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Morning all

Well, been away for a couple of days and got home last night to a VERY pleasant surprise!

Now, I accept that there are a great many people on the forum of the 'purist' variety that firstly are not an enormous fan of some of the designs that came out of the 1970's and secondly the odd individual that feels that quartz watches are just not really tennis and lack some sort of mystical horology 'soul'..... I am neither

Being a baby of the 1970's and having a true love for 1970's cool I have dedicated my watch collection focus to Omegas of the late 1960's and 1970's and more over some of the early HEQ Omegas of the time, for me they really represent the most exciting period of watch making in the last 75 year and the peak of Omegas watch making prowess.

So to business, about three weeks back I spotted a watch on evilbay, a non runner with terrible pics but I recognised it instantly as a watch I have wanted for some time but very very rarely seen, I took a gamble and the long and the short of it was I won it, it wasn't 'cheap' but for me it was worth a risk, pics showed it appearing to be in good cosmetic condition but with what looked like damage to the dial.

I arrived home last night and apprehensively open the package

First I realised the watch was NOS with only storage marks! RESULT............. sadly the crystal was heavily milked indicating a major battery leak which had probably wrecked the movement and dial, I unscrewed the case back to reveal the original SSH mercury battery!!!!

I slowly removed the movement................... carefully removed the original battery and checked the case......the fogging was on the crystal only and the dial and hands were mint RESULT...........

SO, I took the old battery out and put a new one in...................... and............. away she went, to date shes bang on time against my Marine Chronometer

So, what was all this about, well I give you the ultimate in 1970's quartz cool by Omega... the mirror dial, Speedmaster 125 case style, Megaquartz 32Khz.. one rare rare beast but not one for the faint hearted and perhaps some might say a little garish!!!!!!!!!























































Not for everyone and many forum members will think I am nuts but this is a very rare watch and something you really don't see every day, to find a NOS one with the original battery still fitted is like opening the barn door and finding a brand new 911S with no miles on the clock and as it left the factory!

Cheers Tom


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice find Tom and not a bit garish

Do these have a sweep second hand?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like 70s watches a lot have lots of them .all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I love it  Well done & wear it in great health!

Cheers Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Very nice find indeed, especially in that condition ! ... Definitely not garish though, the version I used to have, now that was garish !


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Nice find Tom and not a bit garish
> 
> Do these have a sweep second hand?


Thanks bud, the movement is a cal 1310 Megaquartz so whilst it doesn't have the sweep hand of an Electroquartz or F300 tuning fork it does tick with a really reassuringly accurate 'swiss' tick, thankfully not as loudly as my Megaquartz 2400's otherwise I would never get any sleep, not that I do with an 8 month old son who decided it was getting up time at 5:45am this morning

Cheers Tom


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That was a real find Tom. So often the items we buy look better in the photo than in the flesh. It's great when the opposite happens.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

+1 to all the above. It's a cracking watch and the German day-wheel renders it Ã¼ber-cool! :buba:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Green with envy, enjoy what is an iconic watch. :greenwithenvy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wear it with pride - good result, well deserved.

Mike


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a great result. I've got my late father in laws mega quartz geneve. Unfortunately the coil is broken and despite extensive searching I can't find a replacement. I can't afford what sts want for a refurb as yet so it's sitting quietly at the moment awaiting resurrection.

Yours looks great. Here's mine for comparison.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Littlelegs said:


> That's a great result. I've got my late father in laws mega quartz geneve. Unfortunately the coil is broken and despite extensive searching I can't find a replacement. I can't afford what sts want for a refurb as yet so it's sitting quietly at the moment awaiting resurrection.
> 
> Yours looks great. Here's mine for comparison.


Hi

I know somewhere that they are in stock (1310 coil block) PM if interested and I'll let you have the info

wook


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice watch & what a great find !

Cheers,

Rovert


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I just love a story with a happy ending and that one was well told.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, gotta love the 70s !

What's the case/head number for this one?

Reminds me a bit of the F300/1260 ST 398.0823 :


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Tom, I'm not normally a fan of the oldies but that looks great, cheers for sharing the story :thumbup:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Great find, well gambled sir!


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

It's incredible how after all these years and the battery leakage all that the watch needed was a fresh battery. This really is a rare find.

Congrats and may you wear i in good health.


----------

